# Remapping 2.0HDI Peugeot



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Recently had my 2.0HDI Symbol remapped - What an improvement!

Used Cartech Tuning Services http://www.ecu-chipping.com/index.htm

Harold the Owner came to my home and carried out the work. 
From Eastbourne, we have some fairly steep hills going over toward Seaford along the A259. 
Where before it was a case of either 2nd or 1st gear, we now go up in 3rd or even 4th if no one in front of us. Overtaking is also much more easier.

The torque improvement and additional 34BHP has made such a difference to the general handling. If we also get improved MPG due to lower engine revs at 60/65 mph, that will be a bonus.

Should anyone be thinking of going along this route I would say for a cost of £299 all in, it's worth trying Cartech.


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hi There,

Many thanks for your kind comments, glad you found the upgrade useful and if you dont mind Ill add you to my ever increasing list of testimonials,it was a pleasure meeting you.

Thanks again,

Harold (Cartech)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

**** said:


> If we also get improved MPG due to lower engine revs at 60/65 mph, that will be a bonus.


The engine revs at any given speed will be exactly the same as before ****, since nothing will have altered your gear ratios. :? The engine will be working more efficiently though, so an improvement can be expected.

My guess would be up to 5mpg - but beware of the Hawthorne effect. :roll:

Sounds very interesting, and not too expensive 

Calculator out now to work out the payback mileage!! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Don't you have to inform your insurance company about the performance changes?


----------



## mel64 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes you should inform your insurance company could have problem if in accident.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Fuel consumption*

Anyone interested in fuel consumption post chipping might to see my post of earlier today

Ray


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Fuel consumption*

Oops, sorry, forgot the link: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-60179-.html

Insurance companies vary in their attitude to this, some don't care, others won't take you on, or charge an extra premium. It's ESSENTIAL you inform your insurers - you could find yourself without cover!

Ray


----------

